# PB12-Plus or SB13-Ultra



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am considering an upgrade to my existing sub (klipsch rw-12d) because I am building my HT room. My new room is going to be 12x17x7.5 (1530 cu ft). I was looking at SVS for a replacement, but I don't know what would be best suited for a 1530 cu ft. room. I liked that the SB13-Ultra is in a smaller box than the PB12-Plus, but I don't know if that is worth the extra $200. I don't think I would have an issue accommodating the larger PB12-Plus, so the size is not that big of a problem.

So the question here is, would a sealed box sound better than the ported given the relatively small size of the room? Or are these subs too big for my room?

P.S. The room will most likely be sealed, but there is a slight possibility that I leave it open to a hallway that leads into a living room in the basement. That will be a last minute decision


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IMO there's no such thing as too much sub only not enough if you're talking output. I would recommend contacting SVS' customer service because they will give you honest advice.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeff is correct. Give us a call today (9AM to 9PM EST) and we can definitely help you figure out which sub will be appropriate for you. There are several other factors to consider, and a phone conversation will help us get a better picture of the right recommendation to make for your particular system, room, and personal preferences. :T


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for the delay on this, I have been crazy busy wtih kids and works. I will give you guys a call, right now I'm waiting on the contractor to finish taping and muding the basement before I can start texturing and painting. I'm getting closer to finishing my project!!  

As soon as I get the carpet color for my HT, I will give you guys a call to talk about what I should get for my room and order it. I haven't called because I'll probably place the order as soon as talk to you guys, so I want the room finished before that.

I will create a new thread on my HT build and post pictures of the build.

I can't wait for this to be over!!


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, HT build is not complete yet, but I could not wait any longer and I pulled the trigger on a PC-13 Ultra. 

Now I wait a couple of days for it to get here.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congradulations on the new sub! That thing is a beast, I'm sure you are going to love it. Pics please ASAP.


----------

